# protéger un fichier ou dossier avec un mot de passe



## xav1 (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une application mac pour très simplement protéger un fichier ou un dossier avec un mot de passe. 

Je voudrais une application qui ne nécessite pas de bouger le fichier ou dossier de son emplacement initial et qui peut s'utiliser d'un simple clic droit sur le fichier ou dossier, avec quelque chose comme "ajouter un mot de passe". Je ne cherche pas d'image du disque, ou de cryptage compliqué. 

Le résultat que je recherche n'est pas de cacher des dossiers ou fichiers, juste de les garder là où ils sont maintenant sur mon mac, et qu'à l'ouverture un mot de passe soit demandé.

Quelqu'un connait-il une application de ce type?

Merci d'avance


----------



## coptere (28 Mars 2011)

Créer un compte invité et changer les droits en lecture sur le fichier et/ou le dossier => Mode console !  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permissions_Unix


----------



## mad_mac (30 Mars 2011)

Oui intego fileguard


*Note du modo :* les fichiers et les dossiers sont des éléments du Finder, donc de Mac OS, les protéger par mot de passe revient donc à modifier, adapter celui ci, donc, ça relève du sous-forum "Customisation" !

On y va.


----------

